# Spec V B15 vs. Corolla XRS



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

hey guys
i'm doing a stats project, and i need some information. What car is better, the speed, accelaration, and handling. is it Corolla XRS :thumbdwn: or :loser: Sentra Spec V? HIT ME UP


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the toyota like its honda friends, has good hp, and no torque. 127tq v. the spec's 180. and a lot of options such as power windows arent standard on the toyota. not to mention the spec has options that arent even available on the xrs. and oh yea, the spec is a lot less in price. you get a lot further with the nissan than the toyota, and with toyota's recent engine screwups, i dont think anyone can say the xrs would be more reliable either.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I was about to say something about toyota's far superior reliability and build quality, but I'm going to bite my tongue for now. What are these engine screw ups you mentioned? I thought the ZZ series engines were solid?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

if you are looking for a car in which you want to do lots of mods to....get the spec...it is more popular out in the custom world than the corolla...plus the spec engine is really good...i hear if you want a strong engine>....i just hear...dont hold me to this...get the 00-01 sentra SE version with the SR20DE, now i hear that engine is much stronger than the specs engine, and actually provides more power potential.....eh...but all in all, its up to you...since this is a nissan board, more than likely everyone on hear is gonna suggest the spec....go to a toyota board and get their opinion on the matter, so you get a different point of view.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> I was about to say something about toyota's far superior reliability and build quality, but I'm going to bite my tongue for now. What are these engine screw ups you mentioned? I thought the ZZ series engines were solid?


Quite a few of their engines have run so hot that the oil in in has gelled. I dont think it is that particular engine but I'm not positive.

And also its worth looking to see if TRD has as many tuner parts for the XRS as NISMO does for the Spec.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the gelling oil has happened in a lot of toyota engines recently.

toyota ( i think) runs their engines really, really hot for emissions purposes...and they're just too hot.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> actually, the gelling oil has happened in a lot of toyota engines recently.
> 
> toyota ( i think) runs their engines really, really hot for emissions purposes...and they're just too hot.


I knew it was some of their 6s that did that, do you know if its also the 4s?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> the toyota like its honda friends, has good hp, and no torque. 127tq v. the spec's 180. and a lot of options such as power windows arent standard on the toyota. not to mention the spec has options that arent even available on the xrs. and oh yea, the spec is a lot less in price. you get a lot further with the nissan than the toyota, and with toyota's recent engine screwups, i dont think anyone can say the xrs would be more reliable either.


The wife and I went to the Chicago auto show last year and we looked at one. We were given a projected price of 17.5k. If only that were true. I acually did drive one and it is a much tighter drive then the spec v. The shifter is extreamly smooth. The sticker price on the car was damn near 22K. I think Toyota is only going to be selling them to hard core Toyota fans because the real price on them is going to turn away everyone else. One true upgrade might be the Lotus Elise ECU or something. Who knowns. Every time Toyota makes something I'm half interested, I never buy it because of the price. If I really wanted to spend over 20K on a car, I'd just get a stang GT.

The car is nice and if the Spec V and the XRS where the exact same price, I'd get the Toyota and day of the week. At least it came with a more normal sized rim and all weather tires.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> The wife and I went to the Chicago auto show last year and we looked at one. We were given a projected price of 17.5k. If only that were true. I acually did drive one and it is a much tighter drive then the spec v. The shifter is extreamly smooth. The sticker price on the car was damn near 22K. I think Toyota is only going to be selling them to hard core Toyota fans because the real price on them is going to turn away everyone else. One true upgrade might be the Lotus Elise ECU or something. Who knowns. Every time Toyota makes something I'm half interested, I never buy it because of the price. If I really wanted to spend over 20K on a car, I'd just get a stang GT.
> 
> The car is nice and if the Spec V and the XRS where the exact same price, I'd get the Toyota and day of the week. At least it came with a more normal sized rim and all weather tires.


Well of course compared to the Spec its gonna shift smoother lol. I drove a Civic 5 speed and the throws were so light and so smooth I practically didnt realize it was a shift. Personally I do like the more solid throw but Toyotas and Hondas so shift very smoothly, and from what I've driven on both, they have butter clutches. If the XRS is 22 grand and I had that to spend and a little more, I'de definately go for the Lotus. Something fast as hell on str8 aways and even faster on a twisted track. Not to mention its limited numbers comming over and fancy and unique yet attractive design.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

caveman said:


> The wife and I went to the Chicago auto show last year and we looked at one. We were given a projected price of 17.5k. If only that were true. I acually did drive one and it is a much tighter drive then the spec v. The shifter is extreamly smooth. The sticker price on the car was damn near 22K. I think Toyota is only going to be selling them to hard core Toyota fans because the real price on them is going to turn away everyone else. One true upgrade might be the Lotus Elise ECU or something. Who knowns. Every time Toyota makes something I'm half interested, I never buy it because of the price. If I really wanted to spend over 20K on a car, I'd just get a stang GT.
> 
> The car is nice and if the Spec V and the XRS where the exact same price, I'd get the Toyota and day of the week. At least it came with a more normal sized rim and all weather tires.


They do sticker at 17.5. Whoever was charging 22k was pulling some wool over your eyes... Well, maybe it was just fully loaded. I dunno. NM...

Well I thought Toyota's were bulletproof. Maybe I won't look so closely at a new Corolla in the spring. I wonder what this "lean burn" crap is that gets the Civic HX to 44mpg... Could be interesting...


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> They do sticker at 17.5. Whoever was charging 22k was pulling some wool over your eyes... Well, maybe it was just fully loaded. I dunno. NM...
> 
> Well I thought Toyota's were bulletproof. Maybe I won't look so closely at a new Corolla in the spring. I wonder what this "lean burn" crap is that gets the Civic HX to 44mpg... Could be interesting...


The car did have some options, but the dealers around here don't order cars without extra's so we would never seen a sticker price of 17.5k It is easy to get out of acually paying for some extra's, but not too many dealers are going to have a stripped down one. If any.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The issue with "hot" engines... I didn't know this was affecting the 6's, but I do know for sure that it's supposed to be bad on the NorAm version of the 1.8... especially the XRS. Getting a Lotus 'box would not be a bad idea, as Lotus claims their mapping fixes some of the problems Toyota has with that engine... as well as giving around 20hp more.

But all in, I think the Spec is better value for money... bigger, _less stressed_ engine, more torque, and more kick... (the Toyota's 170 comes at a stratospheric rpm level... you don't feel it unless you really push it.). Of course, the Spec is unrefined, clunky, and not as high quality, but it's a reasonably safe engine and a good car.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

niky said:


> The issue with "hot" engines... I didn't know this was affecting the 6's, but I do know for sure that it's supposed to be bad on the NorAm version of the 1.8... especially the XRS. Getting a Lotus 'box would not be a bad idea, as Lotus claims their mapping fixes some of the problems Toyota has with that engine... as well as giving around 20hp more.
> 
> But all in, I think the Spec is better value for money... bigger, _less stressed_ engine, more torque, and more kick... (the Toyota's 170 comes at a stratospheric rpm level... you don't feel it unless you really push it.). Of course, the Spec is unrefined, clunky, and not as high quality, but it's a reasonably safe engine and a good car.


I wouldn't say it is less stressed. Remember it does make a ton more torque. Torque=stress. It also has a huge stroke with a lot of piston-ring friction in the cylinder ie low rod ratio.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah, the shifter in my car has probably been the biggest disappointment ... and I bought it for the 6-speed. 

If I were to buy again in the very near future, the Corolla XRS (170hp, 6-speed) would be _very_ tempting. I like it's smaller size, too. Even without driving it, I bet it would be more nimble/tossable.

I'm pretty anal about oil changes so I'm guessing the "Toyota sludging/gelling" issue wouldn't affect me. 

--- *Bror Jace*


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> actually, the gelling oil has happened in a lot of toyota engines recently.
> 
> toyota ( i think) runs their engines really, really hot for emissions purposes...and they're just too hot.


The operating temps might be a issue, but I think the recomended 5w 30 might be the problem too. I bet anyone who ran Mobil 1 10w30 would never have a sludge problem in any of the troubled gasoline sludge engines. Still, it is the manufactures fault for having the wrong oil in the engine. VW has problems with the 1.9 TDI engine as well, but I would like to see a full study as to what kind of oil was used in the engines because diesel takes special engine oil. I bet a lot of the people who have problems go to bob's oil change and get regular gasoline engine oil installed instead of something made for a diesel engine. My inlaws have two TDi's and both cars have not had a single issue with engine oil sludge. They use the correct engine oil.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Isnt the xrs faster 0-60 then a spec v, and about the same in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

niky said:


> (the Toyota's 170 comes at a stratospheric rpm level... you don't feel it unless you really push it.). Of course, the Spec is unrefined, clunky, and not as high quality, but it's a reasonably safe engine and a good car.


I only drove one for about 15 minuets, but when I sat in one, I thought for sure it would feel like a dog at low RPMs. I was plesently surprized at how well the car cruised. The car doesn't need to be wound up like a Honda to move. It acually has enough low and mid range power to be enjoyable. Not as much as Nissan's 2.5, but I was still plesently surprized. If getting the most power out of a NA engine under 18K is desirable and if a buyer is willing to put up with some build quality woes and a clunky tranny, then the Spec V is the car for the job. If a buyer wants a smooth ride with a silky tranny, and the tight feeling of a Corolla and 4 doors, then the XRS is the car to get.

Also if you live in a area that gets snow, put away some cash for steel rims and snow tires. Don't wait till you have to buy steel rims, snow tires, and a extra Nissan rim or 4 aftermarket rims, alingment and possible a new tires and suspention parts. You should really add this cost to your Spec V budget when you buy one.


----------



## ukrainian102 (Nov 10, 2004)

The Corolla XRS is slightly superior. You guys are forgetting VVTL-i which gives a great torque boost at around 7k rpm. Also the thing about oil sludge problems is not true. Toyota had these problems on V6s in Highlanders in the 2001-2002 years. This never happened to any other engines, especially not the 2zz-ge which has proven its worthiness in the Celica GTS. Although the Celica GTS was known for its weak low range, the engine has been retuned for the XRS, dropping horsepower by about 10 but raising the torque. This makes XRS 0-60 somewhere around 6-7 seconds, which is faster than the SpecV. I'm not sure of the quarter mile times, only some from Car and Driver, where the SpecV did low 15s and the XRS high 15s, but the XRS was tested at high altitude or something like that so they said the figures weren't exact. Anyway, the 1/4 between these two is a driver's race.

Both handle great, I'm not sure which has the leading edge there, but the SpecV has more torque and likely more torque steer.

Finally, the Nissan is built in Mexico, I mean... Mexico? Come on. The design of the hood support rod is such that it presses down on the upper radiator hose. It doesn't even stay down in its clip, so it dangles in the engine bay and taps the alternator and make noise. There are no such design faults with the XRS.

So while both are near equal performers, the XRS has a leading edge. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I actually have heard of sludging problems on other models than the highlander. I've seen a few examples of the Sienna as well.......

you're not too biased there, are you ukranian? lol


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*ukrainian102*, thanks for the specifics on the Toyota motors. I knew it was a V6 ... but thought a 4-cyl was affected to.

*caveman*, as far north as I am, I always buy 4 steelies and 4 snows for my rides. No such thing as "all-season" tires.


----------



## ukrainian102 (Nov 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I actually have heard of sludging problems on other models than the highlander. I've seen a few examples of the Sienna as well.......



Hmm, I've only heard about it on the Highlander. I really don't know much about the Sienna or the new 4Runners, Highlanders, Sequoias, Land Cruisers, etc. Maybe the engine in the Sienna was the same as in the Highlander? Anyway, whatever. :fluffy: 



chimmike said:


> are you ukranian? lol


What do you think?  haha


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, the problems with the 1.8 were specifically mentioned by Lotus when they developed their version for the Elise. They were quick to point out that their mapping would "fix" these problems... so, no... it's probably not a dream...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol you didn't understand my question Ukranian 

i figured your name was Ukranian...I'm a nissan owner, I'm not stupid!


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

if you like it ruff and rugged get the spec you have to hold on to it to drive it. yes torque steer is a bitch but if you go to the gym once in a while and work out you can hopefully handle the torque steer. i have never owned or driven the toyota but i still love my spec. on dry pavement it can be the most fun car in the world to drive and its low end power is so nice on the highway.


----------

